# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Quale scadenza per la 2° rata dell'imposta sulla rivalutazione dei terreni

## zappianodoc

Ciao a tutti, 
secondo voi è corretto che un contribuente che sta versando a rate l'imposta sulla rivalutazione dei terreni edificabili prevista dalla Finanziaria 2008, paghi la seconda rata il 31/10/2009 e non il 30/06/2009, visto che ha versato la prima rata il 30/06/2008 ?  
Cioè è corretto versare il residuo debito per imposta sostitutiva (2° e 3° rata) secondo le nuove scadenze ?  
Non è che mi potrebbero contestare che la seconda rata supererebbe l'anno ? 
Ho dato un occhiata allo scadenzario fiscale dell'Agenzia delle Entrate alla data del 30/06/2009 ma non mi porta nulla per quella scadenza. 
Voi che dite ?

----------


## IlSole24ore

Non mi risultano differimenti. Ho notato che nello scadenziario dell'Agenzia non &#232; riportata tale scadenza.

----------


## zappianodoc

Ciao,  
il differimento dal 30/06/2008 AL 31/10/2008 &#232; stato disposto con la L. n. 129/2008 che ha convertito con modificazioni il D.L. n. 97/2008. 
Saluti

----------


## IlSole24ore

Se non ricordo male riguardava la possibilit&#224; di avvalersi dell'opportunit&#224; di rivalutare il differimento e per il pagamento della prima rata. Fermo il resto, ma potrei ricordare male.

----------


## zappianodoc

Il testo della legge di conversione sopra citata, specifica soltanto che la data per il versamento dell'unica o della prima delle 3 rate annuali &#232; differito dal 30/06/2008 al 31/10/2008.  
Letto cos&#236;, poich&#232; il pagamento rateale prevede 3 rate annuali il nuovo calendario dovrebbe essere fissato come segue: 
1) 31/10/2008 1&#176; RATA
2) 31/10/2009 2&#176; RATA
3) 31/10/2010 3&#176; RATA 
A sostegno della tesi della possibilit&#224; di differire la 2&#176; rata del piano di rateizzazione al 31/10/2009 si potrebbe addurre che il termine per il versamento della prima rata era fissato al 31/10/2008 dopo la conversione e averlo fatto prima non fa venir meno la possibilit&#224; di mantenere per le rate successive alla prima, la rateizzazione come da decreto.  
Come dire che ho versato in anticipo la prima, ma per le altre mantengo la data massima di legge. 
Secondo me &#232; corretto ragionare in questo modo. 
Saluti

----------


## Contabile

> Il nuovo calendario dovrebbe essere fissato come segue:
> 1) 31/10/2008 1&#176; RATA
> 2) 31/10/2009 2&#176; RATA
> 3) 31/10/2010 3&#176; RATA
> Secondo me &#232; corretto ragionare in questo modo.

  Concordo. Vedasi articolo pubblicato oggi 30 giugno sul Sole 24 ore pag.33 nonch&#233; specifico articolo sul sito del Commercialista Telematico.

----------

